# Como construir un modelo a escala de un tren levitador MAGLEV



## supercool7002 (Jul 28, 2006)

Hola a Todos   

Bueno... dentro de un proyecto que estoy diseñando con este tipo de trenes, me aparecio un  problema, necesito construir una serie de electroimanes, los cuales tengan que tener una fuerza relativamente alta; 

Para experimentar un poco me compre 6 ferritas tipo E y las enrolle con aproximadamente 4 o 5 metros de cable ( el cable tiene un recubrimiento plastico de aislante).

El problema es que al conectar las puntas del bobinado (las puntas de los 5 metros de cable que utilize) a una fuente a 12v la fuerza magnetica del electriman es "pequeña", a pequeña me refiero a que cuando acercaba y pegaba un clavo a las bases de electroiman podia podia levantar el electriman tomandolo desde el clavo si que se callera, pero al agitarlo un poco el electriman se caia.

PD: la Resistencia del bobinado es de 4 o5 ohms, por lo que cuando conecte las puntas al transformador circularon 8 amperes y aun asi el iman no tenia mucha potencia

preguntaa: onda... no hay alguna forma poder aumentar la fuerza??.. por ejemplo... ¿como tengo que enrollar el cable a la ferrita para tener la mayor potencia posible? o.. ¿que tipo de cable es mejor ocupar para mayor potencia del electroiman?
¿la ferrita tipo E es la que mas sirve o hay otra forma de hacer un electriman mas poderoso???


A los que se dieron el timpo de leer Gracias, y espero alguien me responda    
y espero tambien entiendan lo que escribi.. creo que es coo complicado para explicar ..


----------



## supercool7002 (Jul 29, 2006)

Mra ... necesitamos los electroimanes para el sistema de propulsion del tren, por lo que cada electroiman debe cambiar su polaridad varias veces por segundo....
En ese caso... 
¿Estaria bien ocupar la ferrita que estamos ocupando?
En el caso de que no... agradeceriamos que pudieras darnos la mejor manera de hacerlo 

Abajop les adijunto un link donde se puede encontrar un simplificado diagrama el sistema de propulsion... y e la forma en que necesito cambiar la polaridad Norte-Sur de los electroimanes 

http://www2.fsg.ulaval.ca/opus/scphys4/complements/maglev.shtml
Vean el diagrama .Gif..   

La unica diferencia e la imagen .Gif con nuestro sistema es que nosotros solo pondremos una vio propulsora debajo del tren, y no dos, uno a cada lado de este.

pregunto denuevo.. ¿la ferrita es la mejor forma de hacerlo?... y si es asi.. de que forma o con que material tengo que enrollar la columna de al medio de la ferrita tipo E para que sea lo mas poderoso posible


----------



## supercool7002 (Jul 29, 2006)

o si les da flojera... vena el diagrama aki:


----------



## supercool7002 (Jul 30, 2006)

Pero en vez de ocupar las ferritas y ocupo los tornillos.. tendre suficiente fuerza como para empujar el tren ??


----------



## supercool7002 (Jul 30, 2006)

y como cuanto voltaje y intesidad debera pasar aprox.... me basta con el transformador de 12v que estoy ocupando?


----------



## extremista_1 (Ago 5, 2006)

Ola para un proyecto de fisica electromagnetica junto a un grupo de amigos vamos a construir un modelo a escala de un tren levitador MAGLEV,  queria pedir porfavor quien tenga material de como funciona un tren de esas caracteristicas o bien un manual de construccion agregue un link.

Desde ya gracias


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 6, 2006)

El MagLev usa electroimanes gigantes y placas de aluminio para poder levitar.... si quieres hacerlo a escala recomiendo mas que compres imanes convencionales y los peges en la maqueta

Si quieres hacer que se mueva con electroimanes vas a necesitar un chorro de alambre magneto, hacer pequeños electroimanes en secciones y despues irlos encendiendo en secuencia, explico:

-Electroiman1- -Electroiman2- -Electroiman3- -Electroiman4-

Pones el Tren sobre el electro 1 (E1), enciendes el E1 con la polaridad adecuada para que el tren levite, los demas imanes estan apagados

Para mover el tren enciendes el E2 con polaridad invertida al E1, esto hace que el tren sea atraido hacia el E2

Antes de que el tren llegue a E2 inviertes la polaridad de E2 para que no se caiga el tren, y enciendes E3 con polaridad invertida

Antes de que el tren llegue a E3, cambias la polaridad de E3 para que no deje de levitar, enciendes E4 con polaridad opuesta y si el tren ya dejo E1 lo apagas

Continuas la secuencia si tienes mas imanes, encendiendo, apagando e invirtiendo la polaridad para mover el tren, si quieres que se mueva en reversa solo tienes que invertir la secuencia de encendido

Ahora multiplica todo por 1000 para tener un maglev de tamaño natural...   saludos


----------



## Eduardo Romo Juárez (Jun 9, 2007)

Hola a todos, estoy cursando la carrera de Ing. Mecatronica y estoy desarrollando un proyecto a escala de un tren de levitacion magnetica,  ya tengo información recolectada  pero cualquier cosa en la que puedan ayudarme les estaria totalmente agradecido.


----------



## Eduardo Romo Juárez (Ago 5, 2007)

ya supe como, si alguien esta interesado contacteme, pronto subire fotos y videos para que vean como quedo


----------



## Fierros (Ago 5, 2007)

hola.. eso me interesa verlo seria muy genial conocer eso..

adjunta fotos o videos.. lo que tengas dispuesto a demostrarlo y veremos todos..

saludos

Daniel


----------



## canales (Ago 6, 2007)

Estoy de acuerdo con el amigo Fierros. Si hay algunos links, sería bueno conocerlos.


----------



## ferfila20 (Ago 7, 2007)

hola a mi tambien me interesa conocer este proyecto 

publica unos videos y fotos 

saludos


----------



## Dani0 (Ago 7, 2007)

Hola,  interesante proyecto  Una cosa el tren es estático (solamente esta levitando sobre un imán) o dinámico? (avanza y retrocede mientras esta levitando). Seria interesante que comentases el proyecto más detalladamente y subieses algún vídeo.

Salu2 y animo!!!!!!!!


----------



## mcrven (Ago 7, 2007)

Amigos, utilicen google con el criterio "tren de levitación magnética". Hay mucha tela que cortar.

Saludos: mcrven


----------



## Igneo (Mar 5, 2008)

Hola... ¿Me pueden ayudar hacer un tren de levitacion magnetica a escala?
Soy estudiante de bachillerato y necesito hacer un  prototipo sobre el tren de levitacion magnetica, tengo la idea de como hacerlo pero ¿que necesito para hacerlo?
Si saben Hacerlo, me gustaria que me ayudaran...
Gracias, saludos..


----------



## arm90 (Mar 6, 2008)

Es el tren más rápido del mundo: el maglev ya está en japón, creo, puede llegar a alcanzar hasta 600 km/h. Buscar más información en google, tb hay vídeos en youtube.


----------



## rodriguis (Mar 10, 2008)

sube tus videos, fotos, diagramas todo. es una idea muy interesante


----------



## caeg (Mar 12, 2008)

Es como esto?
http://www.cienciafacil.com/paginamaglev.html


----------



## pepechip (Mar 13, 2008)

muy interesante lo del tren pero este no descarila porque tiene por un lado un tablero de melamina y por el otro lado un placa transparente.

Lo complicado puede ser costruirlo sin emplear estos costados.


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 13, 2008)

Una vez vi en Discovery Channel que un tipajo izo uno de esos usando los electroimanes de un motor 200V de aire acondicionado! Lo coloco en forma horizontal y lineal y utilizo otro electroiman arriba del anterior para probocar el efecto! Creo que por simple fisica o algo asi ( jejeje no he visto electromagnetismo todavia) se va para una direccion soliiiiito!


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 13, 2008)

El concepto es muy sencillo, llevarlo a la practica es algo muy cercano al infierno

En una epoca trabaje para la SNCF y Alstom justamente en la parte ferroviaria (TGV Frances) y si bien no descartaron el proyecto decidieron posponerlo para mas adelante. Donde dice "mas adelante" entiendase menos $$$$$


----------



## lkmusic (Mar 19, 2008)

hola    para el proyecto que deseas realizar debes hacer los modelamientos matematicos y de control yo estoy haciendo el mismo proyecto tengo todos los datos para realizarlo pero no entiendo bien los mpdelamientos necesito explicarlos en mi examen de grado. si quieres te puedo enviar los datos y tal vez me podrias ayudar a entenderlo


    atte. lkmusic


----------



## lacyman (Jun 25, 2008)

Hola!

Tengo preguntas para las que necesito alguna ideas de como realizarlas

Mi objetivo es hacer un un tren desplazado por electromagnetismo controlado con microcontrolador.
lo que no se, es como calcular el campo que genera la bobina... ni tampoco como calcular la corriente, o la cantidad de corriente que debo utilizar.

el tren pesa unos 100gr y lleva un hierro adentro. el control se realiza con microcontrolador que ectiva o desactiva mediante un relé o transistor cada bobina del circuito por donde valla pasando el tren.

necesito como calcular las bobinas...


----------



## lacyman (Jun 25, 2008)

Hola!

Tengo preguntas para las que necesito alguna ideas de como realizarlas

Mi objetivo es hacer un un tren desplazado por electromagnetismo controlado con microcontrolador.
lo que no se, es como calcular el campo que genera la bobina... ni tampoco como calcular la corriente, o la cantidad de corriente que debo utilizar.

el tren pesa unos 100gr y lleva un hierro adentro. el control se realiza con microcontrolador que ectiva o desactiva mediante un relé o transistor cada bobina del circuito por donde valla pasando el tren.

necesito como calcular las bobinas...


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 28, 2008)

para eso deberas leer leyes de gauss, inductancia electromagnetica, debido a que no es un calculo sencillo, depende de la longitud de las bobinas, la distribucion de las espiras, el grosor del alambre q uses, la posicion de las bobinas, el peso del vehiculo, la tension q circula por la bobina, etc, etc, etc.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 28, 2008)

para eso deberas leer leyes de gauss, inductancia electromagnetica, debido a que no es un calculo sencillo, depende de la longitud de las bobinas, la distribucion de las espiras, el grosor del alambre q uses, la posicion de las bobinas, el peso del vehiculo, la tension q circula por la bobina, etc, etc, etc.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 28, 2008)

mejor arma una bobina, ponle el tren encima y ve incrementando una corriente hasta que se eleve el tren a la altura adecuada....


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 28, 2008)

mejor arma una bobina, ponle el tren encima y ve incrementando una corriente hasta que se eleve el tren a la altura adecuada....


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Jun 28, 2008)

Como haces para que solo lo eleve y no lo corra para el costado?
Tiene bobinas a los costados tambien como para centrarlo?


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Jun 28, 2008)

Como haces para que solo lo eleve y no lo corra para el costado?
Tiene bobinas a los costados tambien como para centrarlo?


----------



## asherar (Jun 28, 2008)

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> para eso deberas leer leyes de gauss, inductancia electromagnetica, debido a que no es un calculo sencillo, depende de la longitud de las bobinas, la distribucion de las espiras, el grosor del alambre q uses, la posicion de las bobinas, el peso del vehiculo, *la tension q circula por la bobina*, etc, etc, etc.



La tensión no circula. Además son las leyes de Biot-Savart y de Ampere-Maxwell (para 
magnetostática) y de Faraday-Maxwell (ley de inducción EM). 

Como libro didáctico les recomiendo el Resnick de Física II. 
El nivel es de 2º año de la facu, pero es un libro muy "potable". 
Casi "elemental", con ejercicios y problemas resueltos. 

En la web, navegando un poco seguro que encontrás montones de sitios, pero fijate 
en los de Física. Los de ingeniería te van a llenar de formulitas que nunca se sabe de 
dónde salen. Así no te va a servir. 
Los físicos somos más pesados, pero damos explicaciones con fundamento. 



			
				KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> Como haces para que solo lo eleve y no lo corra para el costado?
> Tiene bobinas a los costados tambien como para centrarlo?



No dice levitar, dice "desplazarse". Puede tener ruedas e impulsarse cada vez que se conecta un electroimán situado por debajo. No dice si trabaja por repulsión o por atracción.
Se parece al proyecto del rifle electromagnético. 

Saludos.


----------



## asherar (Jun 28, 2008)

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> para eso deberas leer leyes de gauss, inductancia electromagnetica, debido a que no es un calculo sencillo, depende de la longitud de las bobinas, la distribucion de las espiras, el grosor del alambre q uses, la posicion de las bobinas, el peso del vehiculo, *la tension q circula por la bobina*, etc, etc, etc.



La tensión no circula. Además son las leyes de Biot-Savart y de Ampere-Maxwell (para 
magnetostática) y de Faraday-Maxwell (ley de inducción EM). 

Como libro didáctico les recomiendo el Resnick de Física II. 
El nivel es de 2º año de la facu, pero es un libro muy "potable". 
Casi "elemental", con ejercicios y problemas resueltos. 

En la web, navegando un poco seguro que encontrás montones de sitios, pero fijate 
en los de Física. Los de ingeniería te van a llenar de formulitas que nunca se sabe de 
dónde salen. Así no te va a servir. 
Los físicos somos más pesados, pero damos explicaciones con fundamento. 



			
				KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> Como haces para que solo lo eleve y no lo corra para el costado?
> Tiene bobinas a los costados tambien como para centrarlo?



No dice levitar, dice "desplazarse". Puede tener ruedas e impulsarse cada vez que se conecta un electroimán situado por debajo. No dice si trabaja por repulsión o por atracción.
Se parece al proyecto del rifle electromagnético. 

Saludos.


----------



## JRWolf (Jul 1, 2008)

Hola, los trenes de "levitacion" levitan no circulan sostenidos por rueditas, se componen por varios sistemas magneticos que trabajan en conjunto, por un lado tenes un sistema de levitacion y luego se le produce un desplazamiento mediante lo q se dice motor lineal o sea un motor que en vez d producir un moviniento circular o sea girar un eje produce un despalsamiento en forma lineal, en 2 año de ing electorinica lo ves con facilidad te dan las base, y el libro resnick como mencionan tiene todas o casi, las bases.

Como no creo que estes cursando esta carrera, podrias leer, y ver ejemplos de sistemas de levitacion magnetica pero basicamente seria asi, tenes bobinas sobre rieles uqe son los electromagnetos o electroimanes, vamos a ver si me puedo explicar de la forma mas sensilla q puedas aplicarlo, aver agarra una canaleta en forma de U colocas unos electoimanes (fabricados por vos) en la base, en esta canaleta colocas el tren que le pones un magneto o iman pero permanente pero este tiene que tener polaridad opuesta al electroiman cuando esta prendido, si se pega al electroiman solamente lo das vuelta y listo, con esto logras levitacion simple y la forma de U te mantiene el tren en el carril, la altura de las alas de la U tiene q ser suficiente para q no salte el tren, si tu electroiman es muy fuerte le bajas la tension con esto bajas la corriente, y listo ahora lo empujas y eltren se mueve sobre el riel q fabricaste en forma libre, recuerdo q para unas pruebas en fiscica de los efectos de la friccion en distintos tipos de choqs usabamos un riel magnetico, pero me voy del tema.

http://www.davidin.com/images/vias2.jpg esa imagen es de un tren real pero vos no lo vas a hacer se ve un riel en forma de "T" o "TT" y los electroimanes q encierran este riel.

Bueno con esta base producis levitacion, ahora el despalzamiento se produce por un cambio de polaridad en los electroimanes de la base, a me olvide decirte el electroiman de la base en realidad son muchos electroimanes pekeños colocados en forma lineal, pero cada uno se puede conectar independientemente de los otros, seria de la siguiente forma, prendes los electroimanes que sean un poco mas grande que el tamaño del iman del tren con la misma polaridad del iman del tren (con esto logras levitacion) pero en el medio prendes 1 electroimanes con polaridad opuesta esto hace q no se desplace ni para atras ni para adelante (los trenes me parece q lo usan alreves creo), al prender solo 1 tiene menos potencia q los otros opuestos entoces no lo pega al piso pero lo mantiene kieto, ahora para desplazarlo prendes el EI (electriman) que esta delante del tren pero con la polaridad opuesta este atrae al iman permanente, luego lo apagas, y prendes el siguiente, cuando pase a esta posicion cambias volves a encender el q apagaste pero con la polariadad opuesta a la del iman para q no se pegue al piso, y asi vas haciendo q pase de un EI al otro. ESto basicamente es una secuencia correcta dependiendo del tamano de los EI es la cantidad q tenes q prender y apagar.

O sea simplemente es asi para levitar necesitas polaridad igual en los imanes, para moverlo necesitas polaridad opuesta (opuestos se atraen iguales se repelen).
La fuerza de los EI la aumentas con la tension pero cuidado con la corriente q le pedis a la fuente que tiene q ser de continua, o aumentando la cantidad de vueltas, en realidad si les el resnick te vas a dar cuanta q seria algo asi como proporcional a la corriente por las vueltas, mas en el tema el cobre tiene una resistencia al paso de la corriente dependiedo del diametro del conductor es la resistencia (hay una formulita), aumentando las vueltas aumentas la resistencia pero es menor (para cosas chicas) q la ganancia en las vueltas, asiq ganas fuerza con mas vuelta.

Los EI son basicamente un nucleo de por ej acero de bajo carbono (no acero inox), q tiene un monton de vueltas de cobre a su alrededor, se conectan los extremos del conductor a una fuente de enrgia (fuente de DC, bateria, pila, etc, con alterna funciona pero es un campo variante en su polaridad o sea atrae y repele continuamente al imanpermanete).
REcuedo un experimento en algun lado q eran muchos clavos ponele unos 10 todos en fila separados por unos 8 mm, cada clavo tebua un bobinado independiente, y se conectaba en forma independiente, sobre los clavos habia un cablecanal (por donde se pasan los cables viste la mitad del conjunto) se ponia una bolita de metal en un extremo y se iban prendiendo una bobina a la vez y la bolita q no era tocada poor nada se movia, esto era un ej de magnetismo, y seria la base del tren magnetico. 

Para hacerlo mas real se colocan electroimanes en los costados para evitar el roce con las pareces del riel pero para pruebas basta con esto q te estroy tratando de explicar. Si queres hacerlo mas simple es con rueditas como te mensiona el compañero, y solo tendrias q prender un EI a la vez para q atraiga al iman del tren y este se mueva e incluso si el tren es de metal tb se moveria sin necesidad del iman permante pero con menos fuerza.

Pido diculpa si no me supe explicar pero no veo otra forma mas simple de hacerlo.

ESpero q te sirva de algo, y suerte.

SAlu2 a to2.


----------



## JRWolf (Jul 1, 2008)

Hola, los trenes de "levitacion" levitan no circulan sostenidos por rueditas, se componen por varios sistemas magneticos que trabajan en conjunto, por un lado tenes un sistema de levitacion y luego se le produce un desplazamiento mediante lo q se dice motor lineal o sea un motor que en vez d producir un moviniento circular o sea girar un eje produce un despalsamiento en forma lineal, en 2 año de ing electorinica lo ves con facilidad te dan las base, y el libro resnick como mencionan tiene todas o casi, las bases.

Como no creo que estes cursando esta carrera, podrias leer, y ver ejemplos de sistemas de levitacion magnetica pero basicamente seria asi, tenes bobinas sobre rieles uqe son los electromagnetos o electroimanes, vamos a ver si me puedo explicar de la forma mas sensilla q puedas aplicarlo, aver agarra una canaleta en forma de U colocas unos electoimanes (fabricados por vos) en la base, en esta canaleta colocas el tren que le pones un magneto o iman pero permanente pero este tiene que tener polaridad opuesta al electroiman cuando esta prendido, si se pega al electroiman solamente lo das vuelta y listo, con esto logras levitacion simple y la forma de U te mantiene el tren en el carril, la altura de las alas de la U tiene q ser suficiente para q no salte el tren, si tu electroiman es muy fuerte le bajas la tension con esto bajas la corriente, y listo ahora lo empujas y eltren se mueve sobre el riel q fabricaste en forma libre, recuerdo q para unas pruebas en fiscica de los efectos de la friccion en distintos tipos de choqs usabamos un riel magnetico, pero me voy del tema.

http://www.davidin.com/images/vias2.jpg esa imagen es de un tren real pero vos no lo vas a hacer se ve un riel en forma de "T" o "TT" y los electroimanes q encierran este riel.

Bueno con esta base producis levitacion, ahora el despalzamiento se produce por un cambio de polaridad en los electroimanes de la base, a me olvide decirte el electroiman de la base en realidad son muchos electroimanes pekeños colocados en forma lineal, pero cada uno se puede conectar independientemente de los otros, seria de la siguiente forma, prendes los electroimanes que sean un poco mas grande que el tamaño del iman del tren con la misma polaridad del iman del tren (con esto logras levitacion) pero en el medio prendes 1 electroimanes con polaridad opuesta esto hace q no se desplace ni para atras ni para adelante (los trenes me parece q lo usan alreves creo), al prender solo 1 tiene menos potencia q los otros opuestos entoces no lo pega al piso pero lo mantiene kieto, ahora para desplazarlo prendes el EI (electriman) que esta delante del tren pero con la polaridad opuesta este atrae al iman permanente, luego lo apagas, y prendes el siguiente, cuando pase a esta posicion cambias volves a encender el q apagaste pero con la polariadad opuesta a la del iman para q no se pegue al piso, y asi vas haciendo q pase de un EI al otro. ESto basicamente es una secuencia correcta dependiendo del tamano de los EI es la cantidad q tenes q prender y apagar.

O sea simplemente es asi para levitar necesitas polaridad igual en los imanes, para moverlo necesitas polaridad opuesta (opuestos se atraen iguales se repelen).
La fuerza de los EI la aumentas con la tension pero cuidado con la corriente q le pedis a la fuente que tiene q ser de continua, o aumentando la cantidad de vueltas, en realidad si les el resnick te vas a dar cuanta q seria algo asi como proporcional a la corriente por las vueltas, mas en el tema el cobre tiene una resistencia al paso de la corriente dependiedo del diametro del conductor es la resistencia (hay una formulita), aumentando las vueltas aumentas la resistencia pero es menor (para cosas chicas) q la ganancia en las vueltas, asiq ganas fuerza con mas vuelta.

Los EI son basicamente un nucleo de por ej acero de bajo carbono (no acero inox), q tiene un monton de vueltas de cobre a su alrededor, se conectan los extremos del conductor a una fuente de enrgia (fuente de DC, bateria, pila, etc, con alterna funciona pero es un campo variante en su polaridad o sea atrae y repele continuamente al imanpermanete).
REcuedo un experimento en algun lado q eran muchos clavos ponele unos 10 todos en fila separados por unos 8 mm, cada clavo tebua un bobinado independiente, y se conectaba en forma independiente, sobre los clavos habia un cablecanal (por donde se pasan los cables viste la mitad del conjunto) se ponia una bolita de metal en un extremo y se iban prendiendo una bobina a la vez y la bolita q no era tocada poor nada se movia, esto era un ej de magnetismo, y seria la base del tren magnetico. 

Para hacerlo mas real se colocan electroimanes en los costados para evitar el roce con las pareces del riel pero para pruebas basta con esto q te estroy tratando de explicar. Si queres hacerlo mas simple es con rueditas como te mensiona el compañero, y solo tendrias q prender un EI a la vez para q atraiga al iman del tren y este se mueva e incluso si el tren es de metal tb se moveria sin necesidad del iman permante pero con menos fuerza.

Pido diculpa si no me supe explicar pero no veo otra forma mas simple de hacerlo.

ESpero q te sirva de algo, y suerte.

SAlu2 a to2.


----------



## asherar (Jul 2, 2008)

Acá valen las generales de la ley: 

"si no se dan más datos del proyecto, no se puede ayudar".

Para calcular una bobina hace falta saber algo más de la geometría del problema. 
Como por ejemplo dónde y cómo van colocadas, orientación, tamaño, 
distancia del entrehierro etc. 

Un esquemita básico no tenés "lacyman" ?    

Estás muy "lacy" man!  

Caramba


----------



## asherar (Jul 2, 2008)

Acá valen las generales de la ley: 

"si no se dan más datos del proyecto, no se puede ayudar".

Para calcular una bobina hace falta saber algo más de la geometría del problema. 
Como por ejemplo dónde y cómo van colocadas, orientación, tamaño, 
distancia del entrehierro etc. 

Un esquemita básico no tenés "lacyman" ?    

Estás muy "lacy" man!  

Caramba


----------



## Filiberto (Nov 25, 2008)

hola..¡¡¡ io tambien estoy tratando de realizar a escala el tren maglev, como hago para invertir la polaridad de un electroiman? y que tipo de iman me recomiendas para que esto funcione¡


----------



## Filiberto (Nov 25, 2008)

agradeceria un link o un instructivo o algo por estilo un poco mas detallado, gracias de antemano


----------



## Chico3001 (Nov 25, 2008)

Para invertir la polaridad del electroiman solo lo tienes que conectar alrevez, en cuanto a los imanes (o electroimanes) necesitarias hacer la prueba segun que tan complejo lo necesites... puedes basarte en este modelo 

YouTube - MAGLEV BASIC MODEL


----------



## Filiberto (Nov 25, 2008)

ok. gracias... oie que tipo de iman me recomiendas poner como rieles?
io tenia la idea de poner un electroiman conectado a una fuente de 48 V. e utilizar cintas magneticas pegadas en el tren. cres que sea correcto? 
gracias..¡¡¡¡


----------



## edward0 (Oct 14, 2009)

hola con unos compañeros vamos a desarrollar un tren de levitacion magnetica(en un circuito de aproximadamente 5 metros) que sera controlado mediante un pic, hemos pensado en usar muchos electroimanes y que mediate el pic controlemos donde parara, en este momento estamos en el proceso de diseño de dicho tren y pues cualquier colaboracion consejo etc.. lo agradesco


----------

